# infinity beta fifteen



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

if you are interested sent me a pm.

infinity beta fifthteen hi end subwoffer very rare | eBay

i haven't include usa shipping because of weight but if you want it we can make a deal.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

Forum members 180 pounds+ free shipping to europe and uk.


----------

